# THE FREEZER TEST CAN IT BE TRUSTED?



## tourian (Mar 11, 2009)

*the freezer test can it be trusted?*​
yes39.38%no2990.63%


----------



## tourian (Mar 11, 2009)

just wondering as was told this was a fool proof way of testing to see if your amps were real or not. put the amp in the freezer foe 40 mins, if it goes cloudy its real, hey presyto, but somone recently told me it cant be relied on as its not the hormone but the ba that goes cloudy??? is this true and can it be trusted

also can the gear be used after?


----------



## redman (Feb 2, 2008)

No certain oils and carriers will freeze as well as the hormones.

about as accurate as predicting my ex's behaviour on PMT


----------



## tourian (Mar 11, 2009)

so it def dosnt indicate the presance of gear then, guess that settles that one


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

Just wanted to bring this back up, is this really a way of deciding weather its good gear or not?


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I use the old "getting a raging hard-on 8 times a day" test mate....if you don't it's bunk.... :lol:


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

Mate im nineteen, i'd have to go down a peg to just get 8. Windy pick at work even rubs one out of is :laugh:


----------



## criticalbench (Apr 3, 2010)

I dont believe this test is to accurate from experience.


----------



## bigdav13 (Mar 30, 2010)

IMO in works in the sence of seeing if the oil has any hormone in it,

by effectivly crashing your gear due to the low temp and you will see a cloudy white blob form in the vial/amp.

but on the other hand this test will not check for accurate dose, steriality issues ect. . .

and could posable damage your gear!


----------



## ohmygoodness (Apr 11, 2009)

Bump this.

So far all my amps freeze and turn white. Jelfa prolongatum - obs sust - casptin - Geofman.


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

RyanClarke said:


> Mate im nineteen, i'd have to go down a peg to just get 8.


A ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I remember what it it was like to be 19, but just barely.

Still, at least at 33 it's not 2 strokes and fill her belly button...... :lol:


----------



## BigStew (May 6, 2008)

All oils will start to solidify if put in the freezer. This causes oils to turn whiter. If you put olive oil in the freezer, it will do the same, turn from golden to a whiter solid. (Butter, margarine or lard are semi-solid oils which reverts back when heated).

Whether there's gear in your amp or not, it will still turn 'milky.'

The reason it doesn't solidify is due to the alcohol which has a lower freezing point.


----------



## ohmygoodness (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks big stew.

I know my landerlan test cypionate are bunk based upon blood test and they froze but didn't change color. So I guess I will have to pin a gram plus as a test for active ingredients.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

was going to do this yest with sust,but mt source has left the

country lol,i think its more to do with knowing what your looking

for when it comes out rather than just expecting it too change

colour,cloudy etc some swear by it, but takes time to learn what

your supposed to look for.

its only in the freezer for 15-20 mins also,not left in there for

hours or over night

But some gear wont change at all,but still be good gear!


----------



## poker face (Jul 11, 2010)

the frezzer test is aload of bull **** and it dont work ,all it will do is freeze the bb/oil/ba .


----------



## poker face (Jul 11, 2010)

when gear crashs it looks like small bits of glass in the amp .thats the hormone falling out of the carrier oil and solvents.


----------



## Terrawatt (May 22, 2010)

Hobbio said:


> A ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I remember what it it was like to be 19, but just barely.
> 
> Still, at least at 33 it's not 2 strokes and fill her belly button...... :lol:


Sheer class :rockon:


----------



## KOZMO (Jan 22, 2015)

Would be a lot cooler if it did


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

KOZMO said:


> Would be a lot cooler if it did


 Strong post mate. Epic bump. :thumbup1:

Would say the test would work personally, the gear should crash before the oil solidifies? Personally I just use gear I know to be legit, less hassle and paranoia.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> Strong post mate. Epic bump. :thumbup1:
> 
> Would say the test would work personally, the gear should crash before the oil solidifies? Personally I just use gear I know to be legit, less hassle and paranoia.


 Yeah I'm with you on this one. if the gear crashes it's definitely gear.


----------



## KOZMO (Jan 22, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> Strong post mate. Epic bump. :thumbup1:
> 
> Would say the test would work personally, the gear should crash before the oil solidifies? Personally I just use gear I know to be legit, less hassle and paranoia.


 If it's a UGL how can you be sure except to test them. So if the gear crashes does that mean you see crystals? What does gear crashing look like? Crashed sounds like broken. Is there a fix needed after the crash


----------



## RRSUK (Apr 9, 2017)

Yeah it crystallises and essentially separates from the oil, Just warm it up to fix, but its not a foolproof way anyway, EQ will never crash as the raw is liquid for example.


----------



## KOZMO (Jan 22, 2015)

RRSUK said:


> Yeah it crystallises and essentially separates from the oil, Just warm it up to fix, but its not a foolproof way anyway, EQ will never crash as the raw is liquid for example.


 At least you can test test. I've read around on forums and some people say that it is actually solvents that crystallize


----------



## RRSUK (Apr 9, 2017)

KOZMO said:


> At least you can test test. I've read around on forums and some people say that it is actually solvents that crystallize


 Possible yes benzyl benzoate has a freezing point of around 20°c but will not crystalize as such.

Benzyl alcohol is around -20°c so this won't.

But I've had high dose test crash and I just use BA with my test.

I've had several compounds brewed at the same time but only the tren would ever crash, but tren is hard to get to hold at high doses.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

KOZMO said:


> If it's a UGL how can you be sure except to test them. So if the gear crashes does that mean you see crystals? What does gear crashing look like? Crashed sounds like broken. Is there a fix needed after the crash


 I just trust the labs I buy from.


----------



## KOZMO (Jan 22, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> I just trust the labs I buy from.


 This is harder in the USA. And you are choosing to trust because realistically they could make a mistake or decide to cut corners before they got out with a bang


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

KOZMO said:


> This is harder in the USA. And you are choosing to trust because realistically they could make a mistake or decide to cut corners before they got out with a bang


 Happens here too, just not on the same scale as far as I know.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

KOZMO said:


> At least you can test test. I've read around on forums and some people say that it is actually solvents that crystallize


 By definition a solvent cannot crash ffs. How can a liquid holding a solid no longer have the solubility to contain its self?


----------



## KOZMO (Jan 22, 2015)

Oioi said:


> By definition a solvent cannot crash ffs. How can a liquid holding a solid no longer have the solubility to contain its self?


 I assume you are saying the freezing of the oil lowers solubility therefore the testosterone molecules separate from the oil


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

KOZMO said:


> I assume you are saying the freezing of the oil lowers solubility therefore the testosterone molecules separate from the oil


 The oil doesn't become a solvent untill it's used to hold a solid as a solution. A solvent is any liquid used to form a solution with a solid.

A solvent couldn't form a solid from its self but could precipitate any solid held within if it's solubility was reduced enough.


----------

